# short leg cast repair



## Trendale (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the CPT code for short cast repair? There are codes under the section removal or repair cast but not for short leg. The repair is done by the same physician that did the initial application. Is there specific guidelines for this? Thank you!


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2008)

If anything, you may only be able to capture the Q code for the materials.  Under Removal and Repair there is an instruction that states that "Codes for cast removals should be employed only for casts applied by another physician."   There is also a note under Applications of Casts and Strapping 6that states "Restorative treatment or procedures rendered by another physician following the application of the initial cast/splint/strap may be reported with a treatment of fracture and/or dislocation code."  

Based on both of these statements--I think that only the materials is billable/codable since its the same physician that performed the initial care.

Hope this helps
Mary Bort, CPC


----------



## Trendale (Mar 11, 2008)

*Cast Repair*

Thank you, yes this did help! I was thinking that as well, just was not sure.


----------

